# update on Emmie



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi all!

Who would have thought that about 3-month ago, we were blessed to have cross path this this adorable angel! You can see in the earlier pictures that Emmie must have had some tough roads before we have met her, and through faith, she found her way into our hearts! Our lovely Emmie! 


Emmie a year ago at the rescue 



Emmie 3 months ago when we first met her



Emmie recent pictures






and Porky!!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

The transformation is amazing. She is so beautiful and so lucky to have found you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

And once again "love covers a multitude of sins." Love her don't you?


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

She's so cute love the blue knit dress.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

You are guardian Angels! You have given Emmie a second chance to have the life she deserved. I bet it is a love fest every hour at your house!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little doll she is.:wub::wub: I just love her little blue sweater dress.:wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a love!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow talk about the ultimate makeover.:wub2: Emmie is so beautiful. :wub::wub: Oh and I love the sweater too. Did you make it?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What an amazing transformation! Hard to belief it's the same little girl. She looks so happy now.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

What a wonderful job you have done with her. Thank you for giving her a chance.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is amazing the change in the color of her feet too!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a little Sweetheart!!! And I am sure that she and Porky are the best of buddies!! You certainly did a fantastic job and hope that we see more of both of them!!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

*Thank you very much everyone!*

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: Yes we love her very much! It's amazing what a little love can do. She blossom into this adorable little girl. :wub: She is such a sweetheart. She can be so gentle and loving but feisty enough to put Porky in his spot. 

Yes I did make the dress for her. I was trying to learn how to crochet so I thought it would be fun to make something for both of them. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow Ann, you made my night, your family is just what little Emmie needed. She is a new fluff in everyway. Emmie I love you sweetheart:wub: I love her dress, you are so talented


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So beautiful she is😊


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She's adorable! And I'm sure Porkchop loves having a sister!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

:chili::chili: Emmie sure has blossomed in your loving care :wub: She is so white and healthy and loveable. She had definitely landed where she was meant to be. You are great fluff parents...Thank you for taking such good care of her and giving her the love she deserves :wub: You did a great job on the little blue dress :wub:

Hugs to PorkChop too :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

omg she is so adorable... she looks so happy in your home :heart: What beautiful babies :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweet little doll, she has sweet eyes doesn't she? do they get along well together? She really looks precious in her dress, great job!


----------



## mylilbiscuit (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you all once again for your kind words. :sLo_grouphug3: 
It's actually a wonderful and amazing experience watching her transform from what she used to look like and how she used to be. She's not as shy as she used to be and she's more welcoming to visitors. Not sure how she does with other dogs because we haven't been around other dogs yet. She does get along with Porkchop. They chase and wrestle each other a few times a day. Sometimes Porky does get a little rough with her and she would snap at him to tell him to back off but nothing too major. We love having her in our family and Porky loves having a sister to play with. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Wee! What a transformation!!!! I'm so glad that you guys found each other....what a wonderful story!!:aktion033::chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

What a blessing you found each other.She looks like a little sweetheart!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD what great piccies she's sure blossomed!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What an amazing transformation-- Look what love has done! She is adorable and sweet as can be. So glad you found each other


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh what love can do. Emmie is a beautiful girl under your care. Thank God you found her.
All three of your babies are beautiful. Bless you.


----------

